# New Squeak-a-Bug...



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Walked out into the Workshop to do some Work just now, and what do I see but a little Squeaker sitting prim and composed, right on the floor, next to the old Buick.

I guess he fell somehow from a Nest in the 14 feet up ceiling, but trouble is, I do not know where, and it is hard to get to.


Anyway, Big door has been open since 5;30 or so, and the feral Cats would normally have been making their Mouse-catching-rounds by now, but must have been running late today, or else Miracle-of-Miracles, might have let him be.


I can not tell if there is a sibling, and I will keep listening for peeping from up there.

Guess I will see about the Ladder, and try and determine where among the various aperatures on the sheet rock, this little one may have dropped down from.


Poppa-Shot-Wings's three youngsters are all past fledged now, and their Desk Nest is empty, so, not likely I could coax him into taking over from here.


Oye...very cute youngster...and loves Hand Nest and is NOT afraid of heights like most of them are! I can tell that, carrying him around...or just having him on my lap...he sits right on the 'edge' unlike most.


Ahhhhhh, okay...he just pooped, and it is a big watery 'yellow' one...


I recon Mr. Ronidazole is going to come say 'Hello'...


So, so much for putting him 'back'...at leat for now...he will hang out with me for a while...then the Shop Water Station will be medicated for whoever all is out there.


Image of him in my hand...and one of him on casual 'lap-nest' ( I had to lean WAY back to get the image!) , still has a pretty full Crop from some earlier parents feed...seems quite content...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, isn't he a cutie, Phil!

I know he will do well with you watching over him!

Please keep us updated...and thank the cats for either being late or letting him be!! Bless their furry hearts... 

With feral cats, I'm a strong advocate of the TrapNeuterReturn program...sounds like Jessica is doing a great job!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Cute Baby! I'm sure he'll do well with you.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Did some more looking, and he has an injury on his side near the back, ( dabbed some 'Neosporin' ) and a couple areas of missing Feathers also...so, maybe he did hit some things on the way down, or maybe one of the Cats did something to him before deciding to let him be...or both...shows to go ya, too easy to be complaisent!


Gave him a Pill for his probable Canker...Throat is clear, so nothing 'there' to see...maybe I will do the Clavamox too...

He walks fine and so on, and is 'heavy' as so many well fed ones are at that age.


Put him in a Convelesent Cage with a sweet injured Homer or Racer I have had a week or so. This lovely gentle Pigeon lost the use of their Legs, but is slowly getting them back. Anyway, he seemed interested to have the Squeaker in with him, so now they are hanging out in his Cage with appearent ease and comfort and gentle relaxed companionship.


My under-desk floor Nesting pair, who have two somewhat older Squeakers, accepted him provisionally, and both Momma and Poopa walked a couple feet over to him, looked at him carefully, and soon were both sweetly preening his Head and neck and back areas, even though he himself did not ask them to feed him or preen him or in any way tried or gestured to seek their acceptance.

So, that was sure sweet, both of them preeening his head and neck and so on of the yellow downy tufts.


But, I did not want them to feed him anyway, since I believe he has Canker and I want him well first, and then some, before I let anyone ( but me ) feed him.


Oye, every day...there is something..!

Anyway, I only had enough room to post one image here, and appearently am still prevented from removing any old images to make room...so, started a 'fotki' Album for his story images...

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/july-10th-shop-foun/

Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, you're really getting a lot in lately. This little one is so cute. Bet his little wings were doing some kind of flapping on the way down.

Have you checked his tummy to see if there is any bruising? There's not a lot that can be done if there is but just keep watch for any excessive swelling.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great timing on the fall, glad you found him in time.

I love them at that age. I sure hope he made that fall without any delayed complications.

You must have some very happy well adjusted parents there, that will take on the care of another cutie. Sure saves alot of time when you have help.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Squeak a bug*

Phil, now they are falling out of the sky to you, LOL, well the ceiling at least. He may have wandered just a bit too close to the edge. That is a long fall for such a little guy. I'm glad he is OK. And glad you can catch the canker before it gets further along.

That is a terrific name for him. Keep us posted on his progress.

Read some of your updates on the others and your plan to move elsewhere. I can see why you don't want to release birds in LV. It really is a harsh area for the piges. Terry's area would be perfect for them and I'm glad you will take them there for release. Give new little Squeak a bug a scritch for me. He is darling.


Margarret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margaret, Maggie, all...


I am thinking his parents might have eased him over the 'edge' because he has Canker...

I am worried on what has happenned to the sibling, who I can not find and do not hear up there.


I kind of think a Cat maybe did get this one I have ( but mercifully did not do hardly anything to him at all, other than pull out a mouthfull of Feathers off of his side/back area and make one smallish boo-boo) , so I will start the Clavamox today. 

I just do not see where or how he could have gotten Feathers 'scraped' off like this from falling in here. And with no scrape marks, just bare skin and a boo-boo in the middle.


I call everyone who is little "Peep-a-Bug" or "Squeak-a-Bug" depending on their age...adults I often call "Bug-a-Bug" or "Big-Bug-a-Bug"...unless I am sure it is a Hen, then I call them 'Sweetie-Bug' or the likes...

Lol...


Buy yahhhhh...many Pigeons presently...only some I write in about.


This one's Cage Pal is such a totally sweet and gentle one...a lost Homer/Racer appearently, who hurt his or her back and knocked out the nerves for their Legs. Have called the owner but I just get a full voice mail, so...

Next Cage over to theirs a very VERY strong and serious adult feral male who has a broken leg ( I sveltly caught him as he was grazing since for several days I saw him and his Leg issue and I wanted to splint it for him so it would mend optimally, ) and who EXPLODES ( like a Dove would) if I even look at him...but who is getting more easy now, seeing the goings on around him and seeing me interact with the Homer and the youngster next to him. Lets me change out Water or Seeds now without flipping out or acting 'nervous'...

Broken Leg was actually looking all dewey-eyed and really interested last night when I was giving the youngster a drink...and he has seen me do this with the Homer many times so far, so...who knows, maybe I can win him over a little as things progress...

Two sick ferals in the next two cages...and on the other side, the charming delicacate and sensitive, diminutive, Shot, Cat caught/mauled, Canker feral Hen...who also looks on approvingly toward the new arrive Squeak-a-Bug next to her Cage. She tolerates me, acquieses, ( lets put it this way, she does not run to the 'front' of her Cage when I open the door as some have done! ) but thankfully is not upset with my fussings, but I can tell she would prefer to not be handled and so on...she got the drift of the pills-into-the-Beak and soon would not resist opening for the pill pop. She is really a sweetie.


Oye...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

He's a real cutie, Phil.

Larry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Put him in a Convelesent Cage with a sweet injured Homer or Racer I have had a week or so. This lovely gentle Pigeon lost the use of their Legs, but is slowly getting them back. Anyway, he seemed interested to have the Squeaker in with him, so now they are hanging out in his Cage with *appearent ease and comfort and gentle relaxed companionship.
> 
> *
> My under-desk floor Nesting pair, who have two somewhat older Squeakers, accepted him provisionally, and both Momma and Poopa walked a couple feet over to him, looked at him carefully, and *soon were both sweetly preening his Head and neck and back areas,* even though he himself did not ask them to feed him or preen him or in any way tried or gestured to seek their acceptance.
> ...


That is so sweet! You describe it perfectly, I can just see it. Good luck with this little cutie!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice work, Sir Phil. Thanks for the pictures  My big buddy looks to be perking up nicely. I appreciate the personal updates, too. 

Your little buddy is very cute and I love your descriptions.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, little Squeak-a-Bug has learned to peck, and nicely fed himself off and on today keeping a steady 1/3 full Crop for himself.

This thanks to his pal Mr. ( or Miss or Ms. ) Homer/Racer who seems very friendly to the little one and happy to share their cage and Seeds with him.


I Baby-Fed him also of course, but it is nice when they can feed themselves too, so I am very proud of his accomplishment to be pecking now after only some little exposure to seeing anyone else do it.


Did a few social times, lap-nest times and so on, with both of them actually, and they each enjoy these occasions.


Mr. ( or Miss or Ms.) Homer/Racer has been just-about standing off and on today, and this is very nice to see...did a few Helicoptering sessions on the bed, as usual...and they could fly now I am certain, but they thankfully are staying in the Helicopter mode only.


So, that is where things are at with these two sweeties...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Little Squeak-a-Bug had some wierd and scarey issues following my last post.


Stopped Eating, was constantly thirsty, so I would provide drinking occasions, and resumed feeding him Baby Style...and then I found his Crop was just full of Water and some food and Seeds and not passing...he was not making any Poops anymore.

So a Crop stasis had set in, and I startred him on the Acv-Water...

What 'poops' there were, were merely some thin bubbley yellow drool...


Canker had not gone away as it should have, and he was sinking...

Got him to the Vets in what I feel was the nick of time, got a big dose of Nystatin and Metronidazole and Cipro and rehydration injections around his thighs...and on the way home he threw up a huge amount of old spoiled food he had in his Crop with many large puffy Peas in it...

Later, night time, finally, some popps starting to get made...


Anyway, he is doing much better, but I almost lost him.

Vet figured some sort of Bacterial problem, along with maybe a fungus...which my ACV-Water could not ammend...


Our own 'pidgey' from our forum here, had happenned to have called me and we discussed this little one, and right then I managed to get an appointment to see out Vet, so... glad all that went so well, and THANKS! Pidgey for your council on this one.



Anyway, just now, I am working out in the Shop and needed some Air Staples, and what do I find right in the same spot Squeak-a-Bug had been?

His almost identical twin...emaciated, dehydrated, and peeping his little head off once I scooped him up.


I best give this one the same meds his bro' is on, once I have the rehydraiton underway...something is not-right with him or her also...and in fact, he is in about the same shape Squeak-A-Bug is in, instead of being robust, heavy and well...so...


Wish us luck...!


I am amazes me once again that this second little one was even there at all, what with the Cats who I KNOW have been in the Shop for hours, tonight, last night and every night...and who knows how long he was down there somewhere or other...I had walked that isle many times and he was not there, and I even had looked a good deal off and on since finding the other one waiting to see if I would find a sibling...


A full house these days...!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, exciting times at our Phil's home for sick pigeons. That Pidgey is something, isn't he?

You know, sometimes you just have to go with meds and hope for the best. The best thing that could have happened to him was throwing all that crap up. I have seen it happen to some we get in and after they get the spoiled food out they start getting better. We used to have a lot come in from our bridge area that had loads of dry beans in them. Don't know where they got them but they would swell up in these little babies and they would vomit them up. 

Phil, I'm glad you were able to get the Nystatin. That is one thing I try to keep on hand all the time. Did you think to ask the vet about the silver sulfadene?

Sure hope your babies pull through. I know it will be "iffy" for the 2nd one.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just goes to show doesn't it that you think all is well and zing, up pops something. Glad you got little Squeak-a-bug over to the vet and that he threw up that mess in his crop. And now his little nest mate needs you as well. Hope the Squeak a bug II is responding to the hydration/medication. I'll watch for updates.

Margarret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie, 



I tried to get the Silver Sulfadene at some medical supply places, but they said I had to have a perscription and to get it from a pharmacist, since they did not carry it.


When at my Vets, I forgot to ask him for a 'scrip...


I hope next time I am there I will remember!


Thanks!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

